# So shop lights? are they worth it..?



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Was thinking of getting this
Odyssea T5 High Output Lighting

But from posting on the DIY forum I got this.....

and this is my issue...

-- straight from the DIY forum (figured more people might par-ooze here)



pistolpete said:


> I suggested the shop lights to you already. that's what I have always used on my tanks and see little reason not to. what I do is build a very simple long box out of wood about 4 inches deep and 8 inches wide and the length of the tank. then mount the shoplight in that and just sit it on top of the the tank with a glass canopy.


Hi pistol I know, and not that I don't believe you I'm more worried.. well I really don't know what I'm worried about. I guess my concern is like many 'new FW plant growers' I go get the shop lights (like I mentioned at home depot they have a double 48" fixture for 19.95$ [i'd get X2]) and things wouldn't work out, or I'd have issues with the bulb or god knows what, and in the end I'd be out 40$. I would really like the opinion of ppl on the forums. I might post this in in the plant section as well (admins if this is a no no please let me know)....

Those are my concerns. Are they well founded? Is there much of a difference between say the linked lights above and buying two sets of shop lights? Although the above linked lights come with bulbs etc...?
Package includes:
1x 48" T5 Quad fixture
2x 54W T5 HO lamps 10000K (Free Item)
2x 54W T5 HO lamps Actinic Blue (Free Item)
4x LED(Free Item)

EDIT: I'd assume with the shop lights I'd have to build some sort of reflector or do some DIY for a reflector correct?


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

It really depends on how good you are with your hands, do you enjoy the process of making a light. How much up front costs vs long term costs matter to you. The bottom line is that both will work, and in the longer run will cost similar.

I won't say which one is better, but comment on a few pro's and cons.

Pro's of a shop light fixture
- Cheaper upfront. Little bit of wood, $40 worth of fixtures. Dirt cheap "grow" t5 bulbs from home depot. Maybe cost you $50-60 overall if you have a few odd and ends at home.
- Bragging rights.... I made this.. and it works. 
- Able to customize the fixture the way you want it. Want to make a matching canopy to your stand? now's a good time. Want white moon lights instead of blue.. not a problem (just run a few led's in the hood). Want the ability to upgrade the lighting source later on. Easy. unbolt the shop lights and screw in a t5 retrofit kit or even an led setup.
- did I mention cheaper??? how much is the store bought unit after shipping, customs, etc? (i'm just asking here, I didn't do the math myself).

Cons:
- Not as energy efficient as a T5HO setup with reflectors. You will be producing less light with more electricity. Bad for your hydro bill. Another concern is if you have enough amps available on your circuit. I have 3 tanks which have to be separated out onto 2 electrical circuits due to not having enough amperage to power everything on one circuit.
- Lots more work. Couple nights of building at a min.... A week of building is more realistic budgeting time to paint the canopy. The store bought unit is plug and play.
- Store bought unit "may" look nicer.... depending on the look you are after.
Shop Light fixture (t8 bulb with basically no reflectors). Not nearly as efficient as the T5HO unit. T5HO has both reflectors and a higher output, more efficient bulb.


Few other things of note.

The odyssea unit does not include proper bulbs for a planted tank. So budget for these. These bulbs are also more $$ to replace when the time comes.

Odyssea unit has moon lights included...... a neat toy 

Odyssea unit looks to be a "sit on the tank" setup. Does your tank allow this type of setup?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Those Odysse looks like an awesome deal. 

At $40 from Home Depot, you are not getting the HO. You still have put in $ and time to build and paint the box. $20 and hours all said and done.

For under $100, you get 4xHO plus a sleek looking housing. You also have a variety of colour T5HO bulbs readily available.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Jonney_boy said:


> It really depends on how good you are with your hands, do you enjoy the process of making a light. How much up front costs vs long term costs matter to you........


Thanks Jonney unless someone states otherwise I might be going with the fixture lol.....

Although I do love building things, I do think the ready made fixture seems well 'overall better'.... and I don't think that if I do decide to make a canopy I can't do something that 'sits over top' of the light fixture or something that I can swivel or hinge or something if the time comes.

Edit
QUESTION number 2

Can I dose metricide on a 110g tank and that be sufficient or will I require CO2?


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Answer to question 2... yes you can... just need enough of it.. tank size does not matter.... some plants don't take well to metricide tho so be warned.


Now back to the regular programming.


----------

